# Plastic splash shield that goes under the car



## CruzinUtah (Sep 11, 2015)

Try gmparts now.com I had to order part of the splash shield they have all those parts you will need.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Your not alone in your frustration with that one. They did the same to my car. The recall was due to potential transmission fluid leaking and pooling on that component of the car. Instead of actually doing a real fix they just took a saw and hacked the aerodynamics under the car. Super frustrating.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

CruzinUtah said:


> Try gmparts now.com I had to order part of the splash shield they have all those parts you will need.


 GMParts has the buick one that I guess everyone is saying copies the 2012 Cruze. The only problem is that thing is $52 with $100+ in shipping which is outrageous! Ebay has it but I've never used Ebay due to the horror stories but I guess $60 isn't anything compared to $152 lol.. Now I just need to find those two little air dams that deflect air rushing the tires that hook on the bottom of the fog lights behind the bumper curb guard. Can't find a parts number on that item.


----------

